# Icd 10 code for bicep tendon tear



## cynsteve04@aol.com (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi, can someone please help me , WHAT ICD 10 CODE DO I USE FOR BICEP TENDON TEAR , ESPECIALLY WHEN THE REPORT SAY THAT THE TEAR IS DEGENERATIVE , WHEN I LOOK UP THE CODE IT TAKES ME TO SPONTANEOUS , THAT DOES NOT SEEM APPROPRIATE


----------



## Mayzoo (Apr 13, 2018)

Try S46.211A For right side, OR S46.212A For left side.

That is what I came up, but I am fairly new to this using my book, and below is a link with choices using the internet:

http://www.icd10data.com/search?s=bicep tear


----------



## MI_CODER (Apr 14, 2018)

I agree with Mayzoo.

The ICD-10 book takes you on a slight wild goose chase but if you bare with it you'll get your code.

Look under "Tear" then "Tendon-See Strain".
Look under "Strain" then "Tendon - See Injury, Muscle, by site, Strain".
Look under "Injury, Muscle (and tendon), Biceps, Strain" and it tells you to see "S46.21__".


----------

